# Put the winter tires on last night...



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

Went with the BFG All-Terrains for the winter. 
Definately gives it a different look from the 20's that were on for the summer. It'll take some getting used to.
























































If you're wondering, the tire size is 265/70 17.
The rims are the VW factory rims from a V6.
John


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

eep.
white letters inside?
white out looks very GM'ish


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

looks great!


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thoughts/impressions on ride? handling? noise?
looks good!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

BFG's are the bomb! I know many men who would be envious of those tires!
BTW---are you expecting snow soon? We are still waiting for ours!


_Modified by soldme1 at 11:19 AM 11-23-2005_


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_eep.
white letters inside?
white out looks very GM'ish









Thought about that, but all the pictures of Touaregs with 17" wheels and black letters out look too plain to me. I know it's a personal thing, and everyone will have different opinions, but to me the white letters look like they should be out on the Touareg.
Black letters out on my Wrangler...
















The ride is not as noisy as one would think. Obviously going from a 20" wheel to a 17" wheel is going to give a softer ride and less precise handling, but it's not overly soft, and the more I drive it and look at it, the more I like it.
What I'm really looking for is the snow traction, which the BFGs will do excellently.
I'd love to hear other comments. I know people have them...


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rastahmann)*

I used to run BFG's on my jeeps, CJ's, Wrangler, and the Cherokee.
I remember I used to get a lot of nails in them. I also remember them being noisy, but I liked the road noise. Though, the Touareg is better noise proofed than the Jeeps.
Looks good on the egg. Good snow tire.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwincident)*

So you're running these tires on a steel suspension (I think I read that you hav Cayenne S springs)? Is your spring height similar to my stock springed V6? Any rubbage? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks good by the way.


----------



## BrocktonVW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

I think it looks good it is refined but yet not afraid to tackle some rough stuff. best of both worlds imho


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_eep.
white letters inside?
white out looks very GM'ish









I chose the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's in 265/65-17 - also white letters out.
















Gotta love that Offroad Grey!
My '05 V8 has air suspension - wheels are AT Italia's with a VW center cap.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Isgro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_So you're running these tires on a steel suspension (I think I read that you hav Cayenne S springs)? Is your spring height similar to my stock springed V6? Any rubbage? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks good by the way.









I can answer this (again): There is NO RUBBING ISSUES with running 265/70-17 tires on ANY Touareg; steel or air. period. I know this because I was the first to run this size on a touareg which had air suspension and there is no rubbing issues at any suspension setting including load level which is MUCH lower than steel suspension.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_Went with the BFG All-Terrains for the winter. 


What tire pressures are you running?
What do you do for a spare?



_Modified by henna gaijin at 2:22 AM 11-24-2005_


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

One question are those really winter tire? Or all season tires?


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Galaxy)*

The BFGoodrich AT is an all terrain tire for all seasons, but also is an excellent snow tire 8.5 rating. From Tire Rack:
In 1999, The U.S. Rubber Manufacturers Association (RMA) and the Rubber Association of Canada (RAC) agreed on a performance based standard to identify passenger and light truck tires that attain a traction index equal to, or greater than 110 (compared to a reference tire which is rated 100) during the specified American Society for Testing and Materials traction tests on packed snow. The new standard helps ensure that drivers can easily identify tires that provide a higher level of snow traction.
A snowflake-on-the-mountain symbol branded on the tire's sidewall identifies tires that met the required performance in snow testing. 








The BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO meets the industry's severe snow service requirements and is branded with the snowflake-on-the-mountain symbol.
It also has small sipes in the tread, which help in snowy/icy situations. Other comparable tires like the Terra Grappler would need to be siped to have similar traction.



_Modified by Rastahmann at 2:01 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

Rastahmann> How is the speedo ?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (R5TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R5TDI* »_Rastahmann> How is the speedo ?

speedo will read almost 5mph slower than stock 17" tires (255/60/17)


----------



## ice cream 31 (Mar 17, 2005)

*I guess someone doesn't want another snowmobile trailer accident*

Too bad we won't get any snow this year


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

Out of curiousity, why did you choose these tires instead of a dedicated snow tire?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (kornjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kornjd* »_Out of curiousity, why did you choose these tires instead of a dedicated snow tire?


I chose the Bridgestone Revo's because they have a UTQG Rating of 500, a 50,000 mile mileage warranty and the following ratings from Tire Rack:
Dry Traction: 9.4
Wet Traction: 9.2
Hydro Resistance: 9.1
Snow Traction: 9.0
Cornering Stability: 8.8
Steering Response: 8.8
Ride Comfort: 8.8
Noise Comfort: 8.6
Tread Wear: 8.6
The 13/32" tread depth also gives me more confidence going over rocks which eat up normal street tires.
Other technical reasons, check it out at:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...+Revo
For a comparison with other tires of this type, check here:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...=ORAT
The Revo's were rated "Best in Category."
I live in the desert and need a tire that will give me good on-road as well as off-road performance - I am off-road almost every day.
Additionally, during the winter the higher elevation passes get a good bit of snow which requires a good snow tire and sometimes chains are mandated. My experience has been that with good aggressive-looking tires and AWD, I can talk myself out of having to put the chains on as long as I have them in the vehicle.
So, bottom line for me was I needed a good overall tire, not just for snow.
A side benefit of the slightly oversize 265/65-17's is my speedo is now within a couple of tenths mph of true speed (verified by GPS).
I had the BFG All Terrain T/A KO's on my LandCruiser and they were great. I was just not willing to go to the smallest size they had which would fit the Touareg (265/70-17). And the BFG's are only Q rated as opposed to the Revo's S rating.
So far (approx. 500 miles) I am very impressed with the Revo's. They ride well and are very quiet.
I purchased them as a wheel/tire combo from TireRack and the balance is perfect - no vibration at all up to a little over 100 mph (Idid say "off-road," right?).



_Modified by henna gaijin at 6:27 AM 11-25-2005_


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
...
I live in the desert and need a tire that will give me good on-road as well as off-road performance - I am off-road almost every day.
...
So, bottom line for me was I needed a good overall tire, not just for snow.
...
_Modified by henna gaijin at 6:27 AM 11-25-2005_

I see. That makes sense.
They look pretty good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (kornjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kornjd* »_Out of curiousity, why did you choose these tires instead of a dedicated snow tire?


I usually spend more time off road in the winter than in the summer in the Touareg. In the winter I'm towing snowmobiles and going to cabins in the mountains, and I'm just not that confident in how a 'snow tire' would handle off road terrain. They would probably do ok as far as snow traction is concerned (since they are snow tires), but when ruggedness is a factor, and the occasional mud, I'll stick with a proven performer. I've had All-Terrains on other vehicles in the past and know how they perform.
With the All Terrain's snow rating and the fact that it's an all terrain tire, not just a snowy street tire, I think it's a better choice for what I need.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (kornjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kornjd* »_
They look pretty good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_Went with the BFG All-Terrains for the winter. 


What tire pressures are you running?
What do you do for a spare?
I'm running 36 Front / 38 Rear with the 265/65-17 Bridgestones


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (henna gaijin)*

I haven't messed around with the pressures at all. Right now they are set a 35 all the way around. I may add a little air to the rear.
As far as a spare is concerned, I'm not going to be getting any other spare in the near future, I'll just use the factory spare if I need one. Did you do something other than the factory spare?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastahmann* »_As far as a spare is concerned, I'm not going to be getting any other spare in the near future, I'll just use the factory spare if I need one. Did you do something other than the factory spare?


The factory spare is much smaller in diameter than the BFG's and the Bridgstones.
If the factory spare were used, this could cause damage to the Treg's running gear - I just read this in the manual, but will let the experts tell us exactly what components are at risk.
I purchased a 5th wheel/tire as a spare and will include it in a 5-tire rotation.
I think the mismatched tire diameter is a serious thing.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (Rastahmann)*

Hey Rastahmann....
Can you give us an update on how the BFGs performed over the winter. 
1. How were they in deep snow?
2. How were they on packed snow?
3. How about traction in the rain?
4. And finally how is the road noise?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Put the winter tires on last night... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_If the factory spare were used, this could cause damage to the Treg's running gear - I just read this in the manual, but will let the experts tell us exactly what components are at risk.
I think the mismatched tire diameter is a serious thing.


Transfer case, locking differentials, u-joints, etc.
To be that mismatched, yes, is a serious thing.


----------

